# guess that breed *game*



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section*


Okey so I was thinking since everyone is always guessing what breed mix a dog is lets play a game were i pic is posted of a dog and people have to guess.If you guess right you post the next pic.


okey so ill start

heres a pic


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

O_O I was almost clueless. Tail isn't curled enough for a shiba, kai dogs are brindle only, and Jindo don't come in that pattern. Thus did I spread out my search more west and behold!

That is a Canaan dog!


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Canaan dog for sure! Your too quick for me KumoES!!


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

well, I guess I'll put up my candidate for "what the heck is that???"...


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Keeshond? Or a Belgian Tervuren?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess it's a Eurasier.


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

nope and nope. *evil grins*


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it an AKC recognized breed?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Chow chow?


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

not a chow, and no, it is decidedly a eurasian breed. It does have a breed standard somewhere, and is shown, but does not appear to have akc recognition. I guess I'll go for 5 more guesses before I tell you guys and pass off the evilness to someone else.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

German Spitz?


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

This dog breed is common in Russia, Armenia and Azerbaijan. That should help narrow it down.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Caucasian Ovtcharka!!


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

You got it! woohoo!


----------



## KobeBeef24 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pomerian? ( sorry if I spelt it worng)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

long-haired chihuahua? 










I'm guessing it won't be that easy...


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a pomeranian. But it's actually Mastiffmama's turn to post a pic, because they guessed mine correctly.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep Bobby the pommy...he posted intro pics.


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm still looking for the *right* pic lol...go ahead and skip me for a bit (muhahahah)


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe okey guess the big dog not the blur lol










heres anther pic 









tell me if you need a hint


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The aerial view makes it too hard to tell. Just looks like a shaggy head to me.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

theres anther pic!


----------



## mastiffmama27 (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it an AKC breed or other?


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

tibetan terrier?


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

KumoES you got it the first pic is of my own dog !I love this breed some much.


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

my grandma had a tibetan terrier mix when I was a little girl. I loved him so much.


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

And here's the next one.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Bout your pic Is this dog AKC reg or no?




KumoES said:


> my grandma had a tibetan terrier mix when I was a little girl. I loved him so much.


They are some of the sweetest dogs.You know the tibet monks kept them IE their name and they arent true terriers.They are also good luck symbols , very smart and easy to train and surprisingly their coat inst that hard to keep up as it is ment for harsh terrain.


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

Not telling. Might make it too easy. ^_~


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

hmm lol ok

Australian Shepherds?


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

Only if you put it on steroids and gave it a tail. *grins* So no to the Aussie.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Collie?
Bernese Mountain Dog ?


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope and nope. Collies (I'm assuming you mean rough and smooth-types) are famous for their lack of a stop. Extremely dolichocephalic breeds. Bernese mountain dogs are tri-colored, black tan and white.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

English Shepherd


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Caucasian Shepherd Dog?

(I'm really bad at this game lol)


----------



## Arriend (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to venture Canaan on it...the coat seems to be more red than what a Canaan would be, and the hair longer...but my best guesses have already been put out and rejected =)


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

Sillylily got it. Man did it take me time to find a picture that didn't make it a- terribly obvious and b- look like a border collie.

 that's what my puppy's mom looked like, only less "bulky". Hard to believe isn't it? *shakes her head* Everyone thinks he's an aussie mix and I chuckle, because a friend did indeed describe her impression of them as "Aussies on steroids with tails"


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

sry if we are going in order but this is a really cool breed! Good luck!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Norweigan Lunderhund


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to post a picture. Here it is!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Um, Pembroke Welsh Corgi?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope guess again


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Cardigan Welsh Corgi


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cardigan Welsh Corgi? 
EDIT -- Should've check for new posts first lol oops


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, Inga got it first That is the cutest Cardi I have ever seen!


----------

